# lfts 11/17/2022 3rd day



## 319nbridge (4 mo ago)

What a awesome sky this morning! Truly blessed to be here enjoying it!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Back to work for me good luck fellas


----------



## Kola (May 22, 2006)

Everything heard me walk in. It’s 24 crunchy degrees with a starry sky here in washtenaw county. Good luck hunters! Beautiful morning to be out.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Badfishmi said:


> Alarm late. Running late.


I'd pull the covers over my face and bag it... No sense rushing around than bumping deer... Alot of season left


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Day 3 of all day sits. I had some luck yesterday and shot a really nice 8pt. Have a doe tag left and hoping to get a crack at a coyote. Good luck and stay safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

This work stuff is annoying!!!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like it'll be a short morning... Got turned around on my way in, and ended up walking about 2x as far getting to my spot while getting soaked with sweat and snow. I'll sit until the chill sets in.


----------



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

Been slow here in Crawford County, seen a real nice buck tending a doe while we were driving out last night. Have not seen a deer the first 2 days, hopefully that big boy shows his self to me this morning.


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

I like hunting but don’t like waiting. Lol, Rut Danials. So now we wait for city beast of Macomb county


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Climbed in the blind and fired up the heat, looked out the window and there’s a deer. The camera on this phone takes pretty good night photos.
Flight


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

pescadero said:


> Looks like it'll be a short morning... Got turned around on my way in, and ended up walking about 2x as far getting to my spot while getting soaked with sweat and snow. I'll sit until the chill sets in.


I hate that!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Up and out the trailer door. Deer aren't moving, been snowing lightly here in Clare County since opener. Going for a kick around and see if I can get something moving. 
Partly cloudy, slight NW breeze, and 22 degrees, expecting lake effect snow most of the day.
Good shooting everyone.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

My pop up I hunted opening morning and planned to today is totally collapsed from snow. Cool. Sitting in a chair next to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

25 degrees here in Menominee county with light snow coming down. Hoping today is filled with as much activity as the first two days. Safe travels to those headed to the western U P. Looks like a pretty good storm taking off soon. Be safe everyone and good luck.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Back in the blind for an all day sit. I only hunted the morning yesterday then went to watch my sons 7th grade basketball game in Grayling. Guys at camp were razzing me about leaving during prime time, but the look on my sons face seeing me in the stands was hard to beat. Good luck!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Up having coffee at home. Lol was hoping for a birthday buck today but decided to leave the camp life and come back to reality. Lol snow had them on lock down ,night time movement. Had more snow coming and I had a buck on the pole so I decided it was time. Good luck and be SAFE and shoot by sight and walk by faith.


You ain't lying about the snow locking them down. Movement just STOPPED. Nary a track until yesterday afternoon. Looking forward to the next few days. 

I'll be out tonight, at work right now. Actually have good service in that area too. Haven't had schitt for signal all week.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

20 degrees with a slight NNE wind in SC Chippewa county. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

19 here in PI county. I’ve been kinda overheating in the wools, so today I opted for dickies and long johns. Shoulda looked at the thermometer before making that call.
Still toasty though


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Slipped into the blind this morning. Wait no, no I didn’t, such a noisy walk out this morning in the crunchy snow… Pretty sure any deer that might still be hanging around know I’m here. Moral in camp is low and so is the beer, only one of those issues can easily be addressed. Congrats to all the successful and good luck to all still out hunting. Be safe


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bigdiddy said:


> Back in the blind for an all day sit. I only hunted the morning yesterday then went to watch my sons 7th grade basketball game in Grayling. Guys at camp were razzing me about leaving during prime time, but the look on my sons face seeing me in the stands was hard to beat. Good luck!


You re a good father. Family first. Your son will never forget that. Hope you have success today.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

The "Big 8" was spotted in Smithville second time in three days no shot opportunity. We will be squeezing down on him soon.... I could have hunted today but with two all day sits decided to sit out until Saturday. Regretting that now LOL... He's on my brothers 40 where SIL shot her buck on the opener! Good luck to all out there grinding looks beautiful out of my office winder


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Been slow morning today. Only seen 4 DNF s and this pecker


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

nothing so far. no new pics since 1030am yesterday. did hear a buddy had 2 sneak threw at 8am heading my direction.
Must of taken a wrong turn or a nap.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

The snow is here in Charlevoix county. It’s a white out from the blind. Why am I even hunting visibility is null. I need to rethink my priorities. Blah.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Up to 12, saw 5 dnf a little after 9. No bucks. Im getting a bit chilly here with the snow piling up on me and wet gloves. Maybe just a little bit longer then get some stuff done and be back out tonight between the swamp and corn.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> Sure wish the neighbor would start cutting the 160 acres of corn next to me. Only standing corn for miles in any direction
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lol! I'm waiting on 1000 acres to come down!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Got a stupid Limp Biscuit song stuck in my head 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> Got a stupid Limp Biscuit song stuck in my head
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


better than “total eclipse of the heart”… that stupid A$$ song has been embedded in my brain for 3 days!! Hate that song!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> Got a stupid Limp Biscuit song stuck in my head
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Quit thinking about Nookie and concentrate on the deer!!!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Sloooow here, one sparky earlier. So slow the squirrels have me reaching!
Contemplating my all day sit now so will warm up a slice of pie, open the thermos and ponder.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bmoffit said:


> better than “total eclipse of the heart”… that stupid A$$ song has been embedded in my brain for 3 days!! Hate that song!


One year one of the girls was singing the Hippopotamus for Christmas song as a was leaving to go hunting. Had it stuck for days, was almost suicidal 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Should have stayed in bed...

Got turned around walking in, walked 2x as far, soaked in sweat and snow.

Sat until 10am when I couldn't stand the wet clothes freezing.

Saw absolutely nothing, and the wife texted to let me know the kid isn't interested in coming up to hunt this weekend.

Now I'm trying to dry everything out in front of the furnace, and figure out if I'm even motivated enough to go out for the afternoon.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

pescadero said:


> Should have stayed in bed...
> 
> Got turned around walking in, walked 2x as far, soaked in sweat and snow.
> 
> ...


You’re going to have to suck it up and have a better attitude about this if you don’t want your kid to quit hunting. Yes, not seeing deer can be frustrating, I get that. Find other ways to make it fun. Put a bird feeder out to give you something to pass the time. Take some great food and snacks out with you to share. Lighten up, and just enjoy your time in the blind together catching up. I’m sure your moroseness is rubbing off on him, and not helping the cause. Not trying to offend you, but I’d hate to see a kid quit hunting, especially if it’s something I “think” you enjoy doing with him.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

HuntnCook said:


> Saw nothing on opening day in Osceola.
> I hit the bleat can yesterday at 8:10. This guy came running.
> He was one of my target bucks. On camera I thought he was bigger.
> This is the first buck I’ve called in and first AM kill.
> ...


What are you shooting? 357? 44? Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Martin Looker said:


> View attachment 867118
> Lots of these along with 8 does and fawns


I tried that one year and made the mistake of leaving the birdseed in my blind, only to have a red squirrel chew a hole through the roof to get in and eat it. I might have to try again but take it with me.


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> You ain't lying about the snow locking them down. Movement just STOPPED. Nary a track until yesterday afternoon. Looking forward to the next few days.
> 
> I'll be out tonight, at work right now. Actually have good service in that area too. Haven't had schitt for signal all week.


In Oscoda County and the snow absolutely shut them down. Haven’t seen a deer in a day and a half since the storm moved through. camera activity is non existent outside of a couple overnight pics.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> You’re going to have to suck it up and have a better attitude about this if you don’t want your kid to quit hunting. Yes, not seeing deer can be frustrating, I get that. Find other ways to make it fun. Put a bird feeder out to give you something to pass the time. Take some great food and snacks out with you to share. Lighten up, and just enjoy your time in the blind together catching up. I’m sure your moroseness is rubbing off on him, and not helping the cause. Not trying to offend you, but I’d hate to see a kid quit hunting, especially if it’s something I “think” you enjoy doing with him.


I'm always positive and encouraging when I'm out with the kid - and I do basically everything you mention (well, I ain't hauling a bird feeder out on state land).

...but even with all that he's losing interest, and that depresses me. I'm afraid no amount of snacks or bird watching is going to make him enjoy deer hunting with no deer.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sat until 10, didn't see anything. I was wondering if this snow has slowed the action. Had a good one on cam chasing at 6 this morning, doe was 1 minute ahead of it.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

pescadero said:


> I'm always positive and encouraging when I'm out with the kid - and I do basically everything you mention (well, I ain't hauling a bird feeder out on state land).
> 
> ...but even with all that he's losing interest, and that depresses me. I'm afraid no amount of snacks or bird watching is going to make him enjoy deer hunting with no deer.


Maybe you guys can take up needlepoint or something.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

pescadero said:


> Should have stayed in bed...
> 
> Got turned around walking in, walked 2x as far, soaked in sweat and snow.
> 
> ...


I would be definitely switching things up, dump all the extra gear skip the 3/4 walk in look at some satellite imagery with the kid and find a spot, two or three that looks interesting that would be 1/8 to 1/4 mile walk grab a hunting stool that sits close to the ground and sit next to a tree or down fall and enjoy the view. I prefer the one on the right for comfort and the one on the left for packing in and out.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Definitely have a Coyote problem!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Definitely storming in montcalm county can't see crap









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

[mention]pescadero [/mention] 

Just curious - but why do YOU keep deer hunting? 

After reading your posts I think I’m not alone when I say - if you’ve lost you’re own reasons, or are taking a win/lose attitude to hunting, it may be difficult to encourage positivity with anyone you take with you.

This is also something only you can assess, but if you’re making it a high pressure situation, then your son may feel stressed and thinking - ‘what’s dad gonna do if I get a shot and miss?’

My son and I had the talk about misses and mess ups, and when either of us miss a turkey it usually turns into a pretty good laugh now. It wasn’t alway that way though and there was some underlying stress on his part because he didn’t want to disappoint ‘the old man’.

That changed after he missed one day and when we got home I showed him the maple sapling I kept from my opening day turkey season circa 2002, laughing my own arse off. 

He asked why I kept a 3” diameter piece of maple sapling - I said, to remind myself I love turkey hunting because it’s about interacting with the birds during the hunt, not the harvest that ends it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

All day sits are tough when u forget lunch! Brother just passed one. Haven't seen anything in about an hour.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

buckguts1970 said:


> Definitely storming in montcalm county can't see crap
> View attachment 867169
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'm scrambling just trying to keep the wheelchair ramp cleared off.
Got to do the deck again for the dogs but going to the shed first to look for a tarp for the tractor/blower.

Be safe! And good luck.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Waif said:


> I'm scrambling just trying to keep the wheelchair ramp cleared off.
> Got to do the deck again for the dogs but going to the shed first to look for a tarp for the tractor/blower.
> 
> Be safe! And good luck.


Thanks. Windows are fogged up and can't see very far but I've got time off I might at as well be in the shack

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

went in for a bit. the rear could not take anymore of the chair and no action.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

pescadero said:


> Not the last couple years.
> My entire hunting life largely.
> 
> I'm just more whiny the last couple years because my kid is involved and I want him to have a better experience than I have.
> ...


You do…find an area that has more deer/less hunters, you might have to travel a bit for that, or buy land. 
If you’re intent on sticking with an unsuccessful area/plan, then maybe you just need to make it less about deer, and more about comradery. Does your son have any buddies that want to try hunting? Get a little deer camp going and include them and their dads. Maybe you will get someone in the group that can teach you how to better hunt the area even.
Good luck on whatever you decide to do, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

buckguts1970 said:


> Definitely have a Coyote problem!
> View attachment 867168
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


KILL IT


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

pescadero said:


> I don't think I do, otherwise at some point in my hunting career I would have actually managed to see more deer.


The answers you seek are here. 









Help Me See Deer Next Year


Now for the real kicker - Help me see deer, on public land in Clare County, during firearm season. Background - I've been deer hunting on and off since the late '80's, but never seriously hunted until ~2004. Shot my first deer in 2007, and have shot 19 total in the last 15 years. I've never...




www.michigan-sportsman.com













Help Me See Deer Next Year


Now for the real kicker - Help me see deer, on public land in Clare County, during firearm season. Background - I've been deer hunting on and off since the late '80's, but never seriously hunted until ~2004. Shot my first deer in 2007, and have shot 19 total in the last 15 years. I've never...




www.michigan-sportsman.com





Your self imposed constraints prevent you from seeing deer.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

pescadero said:


> I've had zero luck getting permission to hunt private - everyone I know with property either has half a dozen family hunting, doesn't allow any hunting, or would be glad to let you hunt for $5000.
> 
> As for finding a better spot - I'd love to, but apparently I'm horrible at it and incapable.


Well, I dont know where your located, but are you willing to travel, How old is your son


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> The answers you seek are here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say I feel like he's had a couple threads about this over the years and usually has a response to every single suggestion as to why it won't work.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

General Ottsc said:


> Sitting here eating lunch, my dad and I saw a 6 point walking thru our neighbors backyard. Now I'm wondering if the deer decided to get out and move with the break in the snow. Guess we'll see when we head back out at 2:30.
> 
> Congrats to those who connected so far today!


No!
The deer did not start moving, 😂
It's brutal here in Montcalm, been here all day, windows all fogged up!
Any minute now!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

pescadero said:


> You might be right, probably just need to find a different activity for the kid and I.
> 
> Sorry for venting and being a Debbie Downer, I'll shut up.


Try hunting something else? Squirrel, turkey, rabbit, ducks? Deer hunting can be slow, they can smell you, they get pressured. Easier for kids to enjoy small game and birds IMO. Your usually moving around more, can talk, shoot more often, etc


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

pescadero said:


> I don't think I do, otherwise at some point in my hunting career I would have actually managed to see more deer.


It _is_ hard to keep up motivation while seeing _no_ deer, just a few make a difference. This year I saw one doe, then one buck, and I'm done and happy. A pretty typical year. I rarely see many deer.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Yankee#1 said:


> [mention]pescadero [/mention]
> 
> Just curious - but why do YOU keep deer hunting?


1) The excitement of seeing deer. Will it head my direction? How did it suddenly appear THERE? Will I get a shot? Is it a deer I want to shoot? 

2)  I like being outdoors and seeing critters... As long as I'm not suffering too much

3) My entire family loves to eat venison



Yankee#1 said:


> After reading your posts I think I’m not alone when I say - if you’ve lost you’re own reasons, or are taking a win/lose attitude to hunting, it may be difficult to encourage positivity with anyone you take with you.


I'm definitely getting a bit burned out with putting in more effort for no more (or even less) success, and I'm disappointed by my inability to provide a better hunting experience for my kid.



Yankee#1 said:


> This is also something only you can assess, but if you’re making it a high pressure situation, then your son may feel stressed and thinking - ‘what’s dad gonna do if I get a shot and miss?’


Now THAT definitely isn't a problem I have. I'm probably too low pressure on my kids. I'm just not that sort of dad.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

aacosta said:


> Try hunting something else? Squirrel, turkey, rabbit, ducks?


We do hunt squirrels and rabbits, and he definitely enjoys it.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sat until 1. Glad I didn't have to make a quick shot at a deer, got back to the truck and discovered that I never chambered a round 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Come on Pesci!
It's only day 3, don't let getting a little turned around,cold and wet ruin your whole season.
Your not the only one not seeing deer today bud.
Get back on the horse!


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

2 baldies since daylight.
St.clair co.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Watched and listened to this a couple days ago. Between the drumming (rest in peace) and the soulful singing, maybe the best thing to come from covidhttps://fb.watch/gSv6AA5fUz/


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

__





taylor hawkins barracuda - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Well I wasn't expecting whiteout conditions. The dump truck could have paid off, had two deer 100 north right at last light. Between the weather and possibility of shooting a button buck, I held off. I will definitely be back in that spot again in more favorable weather.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

On Target said:


> Well I wasn't expecting whiteout conditions. The dump truck could have paid off, had two deer 100 north right at last light. Between the weather and possibility of shooting a button buck, I held off. I will definitely be back in that spot again in more favorable weather.
> View attachment 867214


Is the dump truck just like an empty grain truck sitting in the field? Or a permanent addition? Just curious on the setup, interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I worked today and did not hunt but man were the deer moving on my way home. Seems there were deer in just about every field I drove by.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Hoytman5 said:


> I worked today and did not hunt but man were the deer moving on my way home. Seems there were deer in just about every field I drove by.



I noted the same then wondered why I was there in a river bottom all day with 20yd visibility.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Guy hunting my orchard has seen 17 14 and four. All either too early or too late or too far or too small. I'm low on sausage and have time off next week so he either needs to move, shoot a small one, or I'll step in with some guerrilla tactics.

About hit a doe on my bike last night and a six point a quarter mile down the road this morning.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

7 dnf’s for me tonight. Got pretty nasty in the treestand for a couple periods tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Perfect ten. Congrats 


bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Congrats - beautiful buck


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Awesome!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Great buck, congratulations to you both 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Boardman Brookies said:


> My pop up I hunted opening morning and planned to today is totally collapsed from snow. Cool. Sitting in a chair next to it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

[QU


riverman said:


> Tomorrow is a still hunters wet dream. Can’t wait


Funny you mention that....I just watched an old Fred Trost clip where he asked a guy from Bay City/Midland how to still hunt. I was telling my dad I have a just about perfect place to try that. 

Unfortunately I've got to head home tomorrow. But I'll keep that idea on the back burner.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats on a beautiful buck.
I ended up seeing 13. A couple of bucks and a shooter!! He was a good 330 yards away. Hopefully he stays around because of my foodplots and does.


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Congratulations   beautiful buck 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Stud!
Congrats?[/QUOTE]


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Made it to camp ! In the woods tomorrow.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Congrats, if was wearing an orange coat it would look just like your avatar picture.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Great buck!!!! Congrats


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

jjlrrw said:


> Congrats, if was wearing an orange coat it would look just like your avatar picture.


Funny story he always where's that sweater ever gun season, but he forgot it at his house.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Regarding the dump truck, I think the farmer hauls sand with it and just happened to park it there. Last year I used an old abandoned mobile home as a blind, unfortunately the roof blew off and it just ain't safe to walk in. Some of the best cover on the 400 acre farm is within 200 yards of the barn which makes it nice in weather like this. In the past 20 years, I have probably walked by more deer than I care to know on some of them 3/4 mile hikes. I'm a slow learner lol, but have been thinking out of the box the past couple years.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Fisherman6 said:


> dnf


Did Not Finish? I've only seen that in dog racing programs.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

On Target said:


> Regarding the dump truck, I think the farmer hauls sand with it and just happened to park it there. Last year I used an old abandoned mobile home as a blind, unfortunately the roof blew off and it just ain't safe to walk in. Some of the best cover on the 400 acre farm is within 200 yards of the barn which makes it nice in weather like this. In the past 20 years, I have probably walked by more deer than I care to know on some of them 3/4 mile hikes. I'm a slow learner lol, but have been thinking out of the box the past couple years.


Barn in a busy area near 28th street had deer in the lee of it on foul nights browsing.
Sometimes within a few feet.

Jumped a couple including quite a buck farther South during season that were tucked up near a polebarn in the tall weeds.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Did Not Finish? I've only seen that in dog racing programs.


Doe and fawn.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

PTPD2312 said:


> View attachment 867195
> Got my 3 year old in the blind. She wanted to go deer hunting and sit in my “green house”, the color of my blind.


What a precious doll you’re a very lucky and blessed man.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

BigCountry40 said:


> And he kills the vibe when reading the daily lfts for gun seaon, he ruined todays and yestersday thread. Love reading this thread and seeing how everyone is doing up North (I'm a Ohio boy, I killed to does up north earlier this year)


Couldn’t agree more. Start you’re own thread, like in years past, to throw your pity party.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

We’ll this was my spot this morning








Doe and 2 fawns ( not bad) but….
What I wanna know is where the heck was this guy????
Same field an hour or so ago. 








Motivation !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Beautiful buck congrats! Great picture it’ll be nice to hear the story. Way to go guys!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Waif said:


> Barn in a busy area near 28th street had deer in the lee of it on foul nights browsing.
> Sometimes within a few feet.
> 
> Jumped a couple including quite a buck farther South during season that were tucked up near a polebarn in the tall weeds.


“28th.st., Sounds like my property…


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

RHRoss said:


> “28th.st., Sounds like my property…


Patterson & 28th.
A Home Depot there now I believe.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Waif said:


> Patterson & 28th.
> A Home Depot there now I believe.


Nope, I’m in Van Buren, bout 10 miles from the Big Lake


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waif said:


> Patterson & 28th.
> A Home Depot there now I believe.


Yup- my brother lived close to there for many years and always had big bucks running around in his neighborhood.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 867231


Bigbucks160 actually shoots deer! I was beginning to wonder...

Congrats!!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hoytman5 said:


> Yup- my brother lived close to there for many years and always had big bucks running around in his neighborhood.


There were a couple serious jumbo linebackers crossing there.
From the cemetery , or it's direction anyways.
There were apartments beyond the farm at least one person hunted near.

We passed one of those bucks lying dead in the center of the road one morning. Huge!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Bigbucks160 actually shoots deer! I was beginning to wonder...
> 
> Congrats!!!


Actually it was my son LOL So keep on wondering.....


----------

